# sliding doors



## mitch324 (Jan 21, 2006)

does anybody have ideas on where I can buy rails hardware for sliding doors thank u


----------



## Larry Holman (Feb 28, 2010)

It depends on how big or heavy the doors are. Tractor supply for heavy, Lowe's for light. At least it worked for me.


----------



## mitch324 (Jan 21, 2006)

I was going to use 2x2


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Home Depot sells the the kit and you could make your own door.


----------



## earlofwood (Jul 1, 2012)

Jedds Supply sells both doors and the runners. Here is the URL:

http://www.jedds.com/-strse-Equipment-cln-Loft-Utilities-cln-Loft-Doors-fdsh-Runners/Categories.bok


----------

